# .243 for accurate shooting



## movin_up (Oct 24, 2004)

ok well, i've shot many .22's, .177's, and .223's, and i compete in .177 matches once a week against other schools in my high school district. any way im wanting something with a little more power behind it, befor i get all my grandpa's rifles. I got a $900 limit and i'd like to get 500-1000 rounds when i get this rifle to break it in a little. i also need a rifle case, and a suggestion on scopes, for the most part i'll be shooting at about 100-200 yards, i'd like to shoot 1 inch groups at those distances.

i recently went to www.savagearms.com and saw a .243 winchester with accu trigger that i liked for $473 http://www.savagearms.com/11fl.htm , i figure about $85 for a scope and another $100 for the ammo, and about $40 for a case. if you have any suggestions let me know thanxs in advance. :sniper:

i shoot at Ben Avery, the biggest shooting facility in the U.S. www.basfaz.com


----------



## 1000yardbullshooter (Mar 7, 2005)

My brother has a Savage model 11GL in .243 with a Tasco world class 3-9x50 scope. The best group I can shoot with it at 100 yards is about 3/4 inches, and at 200 yards, about 2 inches center to center. I would assume you are looking for a left hand rifle, I would recommend this (http://www.savagearms.com/10flp.htm) in .223 topped with a Tasco target scope in burris signature bases and rings.(http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ctd/prod ... LG3CBEDSL3) The .223 should have more than enough power to shoot out to 200 yards and farther. You can get .223 practice ammo for about $110 per 1000 and get target ammo for about $8 per 20. All together, it will cost about $900 dollars for one of the most accurate out-of-the-box rifles you can get. Hope you find something! ~1000yardbullshooter~


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

a few suggestions... spend more on the scope, less on the gun case (maybe a soft sided case), get a little less ammo.. if that's what it takes. ooooorrrrrrrrr... buy a good used Remington 788 in 243 or 308..(around 
$325 and up but shouldn't be more than $375) not the carbine model but the one with the longer barrel, check into a Mueller scope, around $180 and bases and rings. if not the mueller line of optics than go with the others... maybe bsa catseye, platinum, or the swifts, tasco, bushnell. I'd prefer the bsa's but others hate them.. and I'd prefer the swarovski's too but I know that's not in the budget. Maybe a good old Weaver K8 or k10.. or V3-9.. you can find them used for around $100 or so, maybe a little more for nice ones.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Ditto on the scope.

As for BSA, iv got mixed fealings. i LOVE the $30 red dot scope i put on my 10/22, but i have one MAJOR complaint. I Cant replace the battery! the lid is stuck on so tight i cant unscrew it! iv read the directions 1,000 times, and its strait-forward, just twist it off. But with all my strength i cant make it o anything but spin the brightness adjustment knob.

Great price, Functional equipment...but the designes on some of their stuff is retarted!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

The Savage line is one of the best out there for the money. They have excellent barrels and strong actions. Then, you have all of that extra money to spend on a scope. I really like the Red Field line, you get a lot of scope for the money. You don't need a super nice case. Just get a hard plastic case, something that will protect it from light abuse. You don't need to buy a really nice case unless you plan on going airborn to travel.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

I would suggest buying a ruger target rifle i got mine at walmart :-? for $550 and i can get a 1/4in group at 100 yds with it. I just have a BSA Platinum 8-32x40 which is great for the $110 i spent on it. Also you can get a nice double gun hard guncase for $40 and with the remaining $200 spend it on some different rounds to see which brand and grain bullet your gun likes if you arent goin to reload your own bullets. :beer: and good luck


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I would say check out the same gun or something similar in 223 or 308. If you plan on shooting that much the bullets for the two are quite a bit cheaper than you are going to find for the 243. The 308 has been a long used sniper caliber by most U.S. military snipers and will definately cover the range you want to shoot with a medium recoil. The 223 is also a very proven varmint bullet with lots of cheap ammo. You shoud be able to get great groups with the 223, if it wasn't accurate noone would use it for varmints right? I agree to spend a little more on the optics to get something a little clearer can really improve your shooting. I'd say for the range you want to shoot a 3-9x40 is the lowest power you want to go with. I'm not saying anything against the 243 it is a great round, but noone can dispute the accuracy or the low cost of ammo for the 308 or the 223.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree with wildcat my ruger mk77 target rifle is a 223 and its super accurate and talk about the cheapness of the rounds especially if you wanted to just shoot melons and oranges like i do at long ranges :lol: you cant go wrong with the ruger i love mine and wouldnt trade it for anything


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Much regarding accuracy is shooter dependant.

243, factory ammo, 3 shots, 80gn Federal Soft points.










243 Reloads, 3 shots, 200yds










223 Factory ammo, 5 shots, 100yds










Practice, familiarity with your rifle, a good rest, and good shooting conditions help lots. You don't have to reload (although it helps), you do need to experiment with a few loads to see what your rifle likes though.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

gunattic and horsager pretty much nailed it on the head.

The Rem 788 in .308 tends to get a stiff bolt depending on the ammo. You would be much better off on the Savage.

For the longest time I had a 788 in both .308 and then .243. The .308 got traded on the wifes Savage .243. Much better rifle. It is a 10GY package. It looks like they don't sell it but they do have the 11 youth package with a synthetic.

http://www.savagearms.com/11fyxp3.htm

The wife with her rifle.


Then just PRACTICE, PRACTICE and more PRACTICE. If you are really wanting to get into this, then you will want to consider reloading.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

whould a .270 or a. 243 knock down a deer?


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

easily, you can kill an elk with a .270, but I prefer something a little bigger, like my left handed savage .300 :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

When I meet someone and they tell me about their rifle "I am interested in the caliber;" but more importantly I am interested in the scope." What they are using for optics; optics to me are far more important than the rifle; all the rifle has do is shoot straight..... let the scope do the rest.

From just my point of "view", if you are going to spend $500 on the rifle; be willing to spend up to that or quite a bit more for the optics. The optics is where it counts the most. If you have a good accurate rifle; you will need to be able to pull up, see clearly and put the crosshairs on your object quickly and be on the "money". This is the opinion where good optics come into play.

Those are just my thoughts; and a accurate shooting $100 rifle will work out the same.....


----------



## geneinnc (Jan 2, 2007)

Guys, it took me 25 years to get it through my thick head that ANY centerfire rifle from .223 & up will kill a whitetail deer. There are rules that must be followed though. Shot placement is the key. The only way to assure proper placement is through the use of a good rifle. There are many guns under $500 that are excellent. Remington & CZ to name a couple. The next to tips are the most neglected, and the most IMPORTANT keyes to accuaracy. You MUST take the time & spend the money to find what brand, make & bullet weight your rifle likes. I would never head to the woods unless my firearm shoot sub 1" groups at 100 yards. Period.
And heres where the normally sane turn into creatures as stubborn as mules, OPTICS. I am not going to argue cheap scopes with anyone. If you buy cheap scopes, your unlikely to ever get 1" groups. It is physically impossible to build anything that offers razor sharp images in any light, crosshairs that hold steady under recoil, and enough eye relief to prevent "scope tatoos", and not fog up,for Under $100. Being an NRA Instructor, I get called AFTER the deer was missed. I have to reason to distort the truth, but the problem has been 100% related to the scope, rings & bases. The vast majority of low end variable power scopes have crosshair movement every time you change the power settings. See through mounts are made as a "failsafe", so you can continue to hunt with your static sights when your scope fails. That's all well & good, until you grab your rifle by the scope & see just how far the mounts will twist. You truly do get what you paid for in optics. 
Here is my formula for a rifle package that should last a lifetime & take any deer walking.
1: Rifle: Save your money here! Remington, CZ , Savage and most all other offer entry level rifles under $400. Are they good rifles? You better believe it.
They are all made on CNC Routers, off a computer program that ensures exacting standards. If you can find a used one so be it. That's more money saved. Most of these guns are lightweight, to save money and carry easier.
2:Optics: Here's where we spare no expense. If you have the drive, You can find used Leupolds $300 & lower. I saw one Identical to the first Leupold I ever owned, and still use. VariX II 6 x 18 with target knobs,$300 delivered. Send it straight back to Leupold, it will come back as new, free, forever. Now you can test your rifle for the right ammo, and not have to worry about a cheap scope spraying bullets all over the target.

So here we go. Savage Rifle with Accutrigger, used $250. Used Leupold Scope $300. Now you own a rifle that will last forever, and with practice, and more practice, your ready to shoot with any one's hunting rig. Were looking at $600. Granted it might not be as nice looking as a BDL. If you get a laminated or synthetic stock, your can hunt in any weather, and your equipments accuracy is good to go in any condition.

Now to the original subject. I got my dad a 243 Browning A Bolt Synthetic
Stalker in 243. I worked up a load using 95 grain Nosler Ballistic Tips.
Every deer he shot inside of 200 yards were dead in their tracks. When they fold & drop like a dove, that makes easy tracking. The internal damage was indentical to my 7mag using 150 grain Ballistic tips. Here again, shot placement is the key. After the first few kills, we disovered that the deer had blood shock from front leg to rear leg. A shot placed in the middle of the lungs was the most potent. The energy jellyed the lungs, and shorted out their spinal nerves and turned the heart to sponge.

That pretty wells sums up 28 years of hard work. If I were starting over tomorrow, I would buy a CZ laminated 243, a 3 x 9 Leupold VariX II,
and buy a box at a time of quality loaded ammo to give me an idea of which bullet type & weight the gun liked. A couple of days on the range, and I would be ready for Bambi.The worst part is having no excuse if I missed.

Good Luck
Gene


----------



## geneinnc (Jan 2, 2007)

mr.trooper said:


> Ditto on the scope.
> 
> As for BSA, iv got mixed fealings. i LOVE the $30 red dot scope i put on my 10/22, but i have one MAJOR complaint. I Cant replace the battery! the lid is stuck on so tight i cant unscrew it! iv read the directions 1,000 times, and its strait-forward, just twist it off. But with all my strength i cant make it o anything but spin the brightness adjustment knob.
> 
> Great price, Functional equipment...but the designes on some of their stuff is retarted!


ERRRRRRRRR, how can it be functional if you can't change the battery? :eyeroll:


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

bobberboy said:


> whould a .270 or a. 243 knock down a deer?


yes it will, i have been shooting a .243 for a few years now for deer season and really like it.


----------

